# A few from near Yopal Colombia



## davholla (Jan 27, 2016)

Longhorn beetle on my finger



IMG_9304longhornbeetle by davholla2002, on Flickr

Sideview



IMG_9303longhornbeetle by davholla2002, on Flickr

A landcrab I have no idea how these breed as they are 1000km from the sea by the way they can (and did in my case) pinch your fingers which is why there is not a photo in my hand



IMG_9353landcrab by davholla2002, on Flickr

A bug



IMG_9268bug by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## xDarek (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow, amazing pics.Love them but I'm not a fan of bugs


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 27, 2016)

Great capture!


----------

